# 2015 Venge Pro



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I did a full shoot of my Venge over the weekend and put together a write up on the blog. Here are the specs.


Frame: Specialized Venge Pro


Size: 54 Weight: 15.5 lbs
Components: Shimano Dura-ace 9000
Crankset: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 52-36 with Stages Power Meter
Bottom Bracket: Praxis OSBB BB conversion
Rear Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 6800 11-28
Chain: KMC X11 SL
Pedals: Shimano Dura-ace 9000
Brakes: ee brakes
Saddle: Fizik Antares 00
Seatpost: Specialized Aero seat post
Stem: Fizik Cyrano R1
Bars: Specialized S-Works Aerofly
Bar Tape: Fizik Supelight tape
Wheels: Yoeleo SAT Superlight 60×25 w/ SL-Pro ceramic hubs
Tires: Vittoria Corsa 23c front/ Vittoria Corsa 25c rear
Bottle cages: Tacx Tao Carbon


more pics on the blog.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Fantastic! Now it's time to observe n+1, all in the interest of providing another feature, naturally.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> Fantastic! Now it's time to observe n+1, all in the interest of providing another feature, naturally.


I did a full shoot of the Allez in its latest incarnation as well, so expect a full feature on that as well.


----------



## Bob1 (May 5, 2013)

What a great looking ride!!


----------



## welwyngc (Feb 24, 2017)

thanks - looking forward to your Allez review


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

welwyngc said:


> thanks - looking forward to your Allez review


A little teaser...


----------

